# platform (metro, train, ..)



## reka39

Hello! How do you say in Portugal 'platform', i.e. the raised area between or alongside the tracks of a railroad station? At the moment I can't remember the warning message that is always repeated in Lisbon's metro stations.. thanks!!


----------



## Vanda

plataforma- 4.           Estrado fixo para embarque e desembarque (nos caminhos-de-ferro).
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=plataforma


----------



## reka39

Thanks! What about 'cais'?


----------



## Vanda

Cais é para navio. Veja: 
*cais* 
      (francês _quai_)     

Ponto de embarque e desembarque nos portos, cursos de água, estações de caminho-de-ferro.estrada de ferro.

oopa, parece que em Portugal também é usado para plataforma, conforme dicionário acima.


----------



## reka39

Thanks Vanda for your contribution. Let's wait other replies from Portugueses to have proofs of the usage of 'cais' in metro stations.


----------



## englishmania

Comboio > plataforma


----------



## SãoEnrique

*Comboio* não é igual a *trem* no brasil?


----------



## englishmania

Sim, comboio=trem.


----------



## DearPrudence

So in Portugal, this is not correct, right?:
Portuguese Translation of “platform” | Collins English-Portuguese Dictionary
1. (railways) plataforma (BR) ⧫ cais m (PT)

They would also use "plataforma"?


----------



## Nanon

The translation for _platform _should include context or extra options:

in metro stations, _plataforma _(BR) and _cais _(PT) is OK



> Cuidado para não ficar preso nas portas ou cair no vão entre o trem e a _*plataforma*_.
> Metrô de São Paulo http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/mobile/guia/Guia_do_passageiro_jun_2021.pdf





> Por razões de segurança não é permitido permanecer entre o bordo do _*cais *_e a faixa longitudinal amarela.
> Metro de Lisboa Como utilizar o Metro - Metropolitano de Lisboa, E.P.E.



in train stations, to identify the platform number, _linha _is used in Portugal vs _plataforma _in Brazil. Ex. The train leaves from platform 5: (BR) O trem parte da plataforma 5 / (PT) O comboio parte da linha 5. _Linha _is what you hear in recorded announcements and read in plates in a Portuguese train station.
but even for trains, _plataforma _is not restricted to Brazil. You may run across this word in Portugal in contexts different from above (ie not the "platform number" but the physical structure): Nova plataforma na Estação de Alcântara-Terra ficou alta e não está adaptada a pessoas com mobilidade reduzida
Caveat: this is based on what I could observe as a (non-native) passenger and any clarifications will be much appreciated.


----------



## Carfer

DearPrudence said:


> So in Portugal, this is not correct, right?:
> Portuguese Translation of “platform” | Collins English-Portuguese Dictionary
> 1. (railways) plataforma (BR) ⧫ cais m (PT)
> 
> They would also use "plataforma"?


Yes, this is correct. _'Cais'_ is a correct translation for '_platform_' in a Portuguese railway context and also a correct translation for the English _'quay_' if we are referring to a port. That doesn't mean you will not hear _'plataforma_'. Train-wise, it depends on the operator: CP (trains) uses both, Lisbon Metro usually uses '_cais_' (_'Atenção à distância entre o cais e o comboio_'). Trains depart from and arrive at '_linha_' though, so '_O comboio para o Porto sai da linha 1_'. '_Plataforma_', in CP parlance, refers usually to the structure where passengers get on and off of trains, but they also use '_cais_' with the same meaning.


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Train-wise, it depends on the operator


Which reminds me of parallel situations in other languages, in case it further clarifies:
FR - Le train pour... part de la _voie _5 (pt-PT: da _linha _5) / Éloignez-vous de la bordure du _quai_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Muito obrigada!  It is much clearer now, and it also answers the question I had about "linha"


----------



## guihenning

Nothing to add, just that 'cais' is used in Brazil in maritime context only. A port has a 'cais', but subway/train stations seem to have only 'platforms' nationwide, as Nanon mentioned.


----------



## guihenning

Nanon said:


> (PT) O comboio parte da linha 5. _Linha _is what you hear in recorded announcements and read in plates in a Portuguese train station.


Agora me bateu a dúvida… 'linha' aqui se referiria no contexto português à '*linha* férrea'/par de trilhos sobre a qual rola o trem? E é esta que é numerada, no caso, em vez do cais? Embora 'cais' não seja usado no Brasil neste contexto o uso não me chamou a atenção, mas esse uso de 'linha', por outro lado, sim…


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Agora me bateu a dúvida… 'linha' aqui se referiria no contexto português à '*linha* férrea'/par de trilhos sobre a qual rola o trem? E é esta que é numerada, no caso, em vez do cais? Embora 'cais' não seja usado no Brasil neste contexto o uso não me chamou a atenção, mas esse uso de 'linha', por outro lado, sim…


Exactamente. Não posso assegurar qual a razão de se dizer assim, mas ou é por influência francesa (_'voie'_), que juntamente com a Alemanha ('_Gleis_'), foi dominante na ferrovia portuguesa (arquitectura, material circulante, formação de quadros, terminologia, etc.), ou por um motivo lógico: nas grandes estações, onde há uma pluralidade de cais, o acesso a cada comboio pode ser feito, em regra, por mais do que um lado da composição, ou seja, por dois cais/plataformas diferentes. Consequentemente, em termos de informação ao público, é mais claro dizer '_o comboio parte da linha X_' do que dizer '_o comboio parte dos cais/plaformas 2B e 3A_', por exemplo. Daí, julgo eu, _'linha', 'voie', 'Gleis'._ Nos metropolitanos só costuma haver um cais para cada sentido de circulação e o acesso faz-se apenas por um dos lados da composição, pelo que essa potencial ambiguidade não existe. Talvez isso justifique o motivo porque o termo dominante no Metro é '_cais_'.
Creio que é igualmente por influência estrangeira que o Brasil adoptou '_plataforma_', uma vez que os caminhos de ferro brasileiros foram predominantemente construídos por ingleses ou eram propriedade directa deles (nalguns casos, até o nome das ferrovias se manteve em inglês, vide '_São Paulo Railway_', '_Southern_ _São Paulo Railway_', '_Porto Alegre & New Hamburg Railway', _os diversos_ 'Tramway de xyz'_)). Continuo a especular, mas parece-me provável que também seja essa a razão de '_cais_' não se utilizar aí senão na terminologia marítima, porque, no fim de contas, não há diferença real entre o _'cais_' marítimo e o '_cais_' ferroviário, nem na estrutura, nem na função.


----------



## Guigo

Completamente OFF-TOPIC, mas creio ser interessante.
No Brasil, usa-se a bitola larga (1,60m), no Sudeste, parte do Centro-Oeste e Norte e a bitola métrica (1,00m), no restante das linhas, além de trechos com as 2 bitolas, chamadas de _mistas_. A bitola de 1,60 m, chamada de 'irlandesa', ainda se usa em algumas linhas, na Austrália, creio. Os britânicos participaram, ativamente, da expansão das linhas férreas, por aqui, mas adotaram a métrica verdadeira de 1,00 m , no lugar da estreita de 3' (0,91 m), que foi muito comum, na África - certamente, no Brasil, usando material de origem alemã ou francesa.
Portugal usa a bitola chamada de 'padrão' (1,44 m) para ligação com a Espanha e o resto do continente, mas ainda usa, pelo que observei, a bitola ultra-larga de 1,68 m, usada também na Índia e algumas partes da Ásia, além de Argentina e Chile e, acredito, ainda em certas regiões da Espanha.
Estas bitolas largas (Brasil e Portugal) são excelentes, permitindo maiores velocidades e mais carga por km, porém exigem maiores desafios construtivos (túneis mais largos, pontes mais reforçadas, curvas mais amplas, etc). Sou fã das bitolas largas e esta padronização (1,44m ou 4' 8.5"), segundo a lenda, pelos traseiros das parelhas dos cavalos das carroças romanas, foi uma das piores decisões herdadas da Revolução Industrial.


----------



## Carfer

Só umas pequenas precisões, @Guigo, se me permite (e a moderadora também, porque realmente estamos no off-topic, mesmo que algo aproveitável no que toca ao léxico): em Portugal só os Metros de Lisboa, Almada e Porto e os eléctricos (bondes) desta última usam a bitola padrão europeia de 1,435m. O resto  da rede ferroviária é todo em bitola larga de 1,664m, uma variante da bitola ibérica de 1,668m. A milimétrica diferença não impede a intercirculação da maior parte do material entre Portugal e Espanha, mas a opção por uma bitola diferente da europeia, por razões defensivas (no momento da escolha ainda estava bem viva a memória das invasões napoleónicas), é um empecilho às ligações dos dois países com o resto do continente, motivo pelo qual a Espanha tem vindo a adoptar a bitola europeia para as linhas novas, especialmente as de alta velocidade.
Das linhas métricas portuguesas só já restam pequenos troços, tudo o mais foi desactivado. Com bitola próxima dos 3 pés, só os eléctricos de Lisboa (90cm). A bitola mais comum, de longe, em África, (a chamada '_Cape gauge_') é de 3 pés e 6 polegadas (1,067m).


----------



## Alentugano

Se me permitem também uma achega: tanto Espanha como Portugal começaram a convergir para a bitola de 1,668 m, também conhecida por Bitola Ibérica (Ancho Iberico, em espanhol) a partir de 1955. Isto é, cada renovação/modernização de linha ou novo trecho que se construiu depois dessa data foi "retificado" para os 1668 mm em ambos os países. Como Carfer ressalta, as novas linhas construídas de raiz em Espanha (quase todas linhas de alta velocidade) adotam a bitola internacional standard, de 1435 mm.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Creio que é igualmente por influência estrangeira que o Brasil adoptou '_plataforma_', uma vez que os caminhos de ferro brasileiros foram predominantemente construídos por ingleses ou eram propriedade directa deles


Parece ser o caso…  Na Suíça as vias é que são numeradas em francês, alemão, italiano e romanche _voie/Gleis/binario/via,_ mas os avisos sonoros em inglês contêm 'platform'. "_*Binario 8*; Intercity 2 per Zugo…" > "*Platform 8*; Intercity 2 to Zug…_"

No Brasil, embora o termo preferido seja 'plataforma', é pouco usado por praticamente não haver linhas intercidades e também é pouco produtivo. Os metrôs e trens metropolitanos até têm plataformas, mas os números são de somenos importância. Geralmente as pessoas se guiam pelo sentido da linha e como não há avisos sonoros de partida de trens (pelo menos em São Paulo) nas estações de metrô e mesmo dos trens metropolitanos, o termo serve como mera identificação visual em letras muito menores do que as que sinalizam o destino e também, como bem mostrou @Nanon, figuram nos avisos sobre o vão entre o trem e a plataforma. Já 'via' também aparece nos avisos que advertem para objetos que nela possam cair, mas 'via' é um termo meio cuidado, geralmente as pessoas falam mesmo é 'linha'.


----------



## Vanda

Carfer: 


> é um empecilho às ligações dos dois países com o resto do continente, motivo pelo qual a Espanha tem vindo a adoptar a bitola europeia para as linhas novas, especialmente as de alta velocidade.


Verdade, lembro-me de ter ficado danada da vida por não conseguir ir, para Paris ou Itália (não me lembro qual), de trem desde Portugal por esses motivos aí.


----------



## guihenning

Vanda said:


> de trem desde Portugal por esses motivos aí.


Espera… *desde*? Esse uso já se popularizou no Brasil também?


----------



## Nanon

Lembrei-me disto agora... Se não estiver em erro, _platform _é inglês britânico. Nos Estados Unidos, as _linhas/plataformas_ são identificadas como _tracks_. V. Our train leaves on track / platform 6


----------



## Vanda

Foi _lapsus_ ''dedal'', Gui. Tinha escrito outra coisa, mudei no meio do caminho. Mas, sim, a moda ''desde '' pegou aqui. Vai ver foi até inconsciente.


----------



## Guigo

_Lapsus digiti_.

1. Apenas registrando que, aparentemente, aquilo que chamam em Portugal de "troço" seria o nosso "trecho" ou estou enganado?

2. Acreditava que o excelente Alfa Pendular fosse na 'bitola padrão internacional' (1,44m). Não me apercebi deste detalhe quando usei tal comboio.


----------



## gato radioso

Achava eu que _binário _era a palavra mais comum.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> _Lapsus digiti_.
> 
> 1. Apenas registrando que, aparentemente, aquilo que chamam em Portugal de "troço" seria o nosso "trecho" ou estou enganado?
> 
> 2. Acreditava que o excelente Alfa Pendular fosse na 'bitola padrão internacional' (1,44m). Não me apercebi deste detalhe quando usei tal comboio.


É, são sinónimos, embora no caso das estradas usemos mais _'troço'_.


gato radioso said:


> Achava eu que _binário _era a palavra mais comum.


Em Portugal não, nem conheço nenhum caso em que se use para referir a '_linha_', a '_via_' (embora se perceba, claro).


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> É, são sinónimos, embora no caso das estradas usemos mais _'troço'_.
> 
> Em Portugal não, nem conheço nenhum caso em que se use para referir a '_linha_', a '_via_' (embora se perceba, claro).


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal não, nem conheço nenhum caso em que se use para referir a '_linha_', a '_via_' (embora se perceba, claro).


No Brasil tampouco.


----------

